# Bindings for 2016 Burton Custom X



## DVM (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum, so please let me know if there's some info you need that I haven't mentioned. 

After testing last year's Custom X, I have decided to get the new, 2016 one this winter. 
And I need some bindings for it, so here is a little info about me and my riding style:

Height: 6"1
Weight: 195 lbs
Level: Intermediate-Advanced
Style: Groomers, Powder
Current boards: Arbor Wasteland 2009, Ride DH2 2011
Current bindings: Burton Cartel EST 2011

I've looked at the new Cartel EST, and I seriously dislike the design. If anything, I think the Burton Genesis X look quite good. 
But I know that the design isn't the most important thing here, so...

What bindings would be suitable for my board and riding style?

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

any binding with a medium stiff - stiff flex. rome targas or katanas, flux dm or sf, union t rice or chargers but they stopped making the chargers last year so you'll have try and find last year's if you want them but if you do you'll get a good sale on them. i just bought last year's chargers on evo a couple weeks ago for $140 off.


----------



## DVM (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! 
So I'm guessing you're not a fan of Burton bindings, such as the Genesis X?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Buddy of mine got a 2016 Custom X. He got the new diodes and loves them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

NOW O-Drive and they have channel compatible base plates


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Flux DM, SF, or Teams!!!!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

DVM said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> So I'm guessing you're not a fan of Burton bindings, such as the Genesis X?


i've never used them and haven't used burton bindings since 2000. but i'm not a fan of burton's price tags. i wouldn't spend $420 on bindings when there's so many other great options out there at better prices.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's funny, I'm a big fan of Burton bindings and one of those reasons is price. Here in NZ we don't have a huge selection, and Burton is very well represented. On sale, there's no better value here than Cartels. I can get Cartels cheaper than Rome 390s (not bosses), Ride Rodeos, or Drake Reload, Not exactly great bindings. Start comparing against things like the Targas, Capos, Forces etc and they're close to $100 more. Retail price my Highlife costs $300 more than my Flight Attendant. 

TLDR, I need to move to the US for cheap gear and longer seasons hah.

OP, if you do want to go Burton it really depends how aggressively you ride. The Cartel, Genesis or Diode will all work fine.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you're invited. this country could use some aussies and kiwis. you guys are far too busy having fun to care about stuff like shooting people you don't like.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> you're invited. this country could use some aussies and kiwis. you guys are far too busy having fun to care about stuff like shooting people you don't like.


Yeah, we also find a simple 'FUCK OFF CUNT' usually does the trick too.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Diodes are a great match, genesis also very good if you want something a little more forgiving. Genesis a bit more comfy than diodes, although diodes are still very comfortable. 

Ive yet to ride the xbase, but I'm tempted, I have some light boards that would be a good match.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Another vote for the Diodes....makes for a very responsive setup.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

Last week I bought a Malavita for my X. Still didnt try them. Cant wait rolling in the white


----------

